# Should I get rid of my Kenyi



## RonB (Nov 7, 2011)

This is my first Cichlid tank it's 55 gallon with current stocking. 6 yellow labs, 3 Cobalt blue Zebras, 5 Mbamba a 1 female Kenyi. They are all about 1 1/2" to 2". I here they can be verry agressive but I don't know if that applys to the females also. So far the Kenyi has been a mellow fish but I'm wondering if I will have problems as she gets older?


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Kenyi Cichlids are very aggressive. These beautiful little fish will become more and more aggressive as they grow. They will typically take over a tank and kill or terrorize any other fish or creatures you have. However, if care is taken on choosing the right mates the Kenyi can be raised well with minimal aggression.


----------



## RonB (Nov 7, 2011)

Actually I did take her back. Partly due to the possibility of future problems and her beeing without any other Kenyi. I really like the females but not so much the yellow of the males.


----------

